# [Q] Autobrightness Settings



## doomgazer (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm a CM7 user on a Fascinate w/ Glitch 13 installed. Having some issues with autobrightness settings for the display. My device seems to skip a lot of my intervals so I'm wondering if someone knows what values the sensor can detect so I can fine tune it a bit. I'm coming off a Droid X w/ CM7 so I understand how the settings work, but I just don't know how many different sensor values the brightness sensor on the fascinate can actually detect.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## switz_man (Dec 21, 2011)

The sensor values I've seen are 6, 1000, 5000, 9000, & 15,000. Unfortunately these do not line up well with the default CM7 brightness levels.


----------



## doomgazer (Dec 20, 2011)

Any workarounds or alternative apps that would handle this?

Thanks.


----------

